# AI new products arrived!!



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks you guys.
our new products arrived

check out our website for all new stuffz ^_^

thanks


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

lily pipes are awesome

the glass scraper is very useful too


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Any word on when you might be getting ADA Amazonia I Powder Type?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

That tank is pretty cool can you tell me why the handles(black side parts)? 
I am thinking for lighting...
They are what makes it cool


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

The website says they are carrying handles. "Do not use when full of water". I'm thinking thats exactly when they are going to be used and there will be a lot of "Out of Warranty Failures"... 

Lee


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Lee_D said:


> The website says they are carrying handles. "Do not use when full of water". I'm thinking thats exactly when they are going to be used and there will be a lot of "Out of Warranty Failures"...
> 
> Lee


HA...HA and wet pants..... 10lbs per gallon heavy stuff


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

those handles only for good looking... ^_^


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Any word on when you might be getting ADA Amazonia I Powder Type?


sorry about that, we still working on it..not that long need to wait.
thanks.


----------

